
Software Engineering ≠ Computer Science - SE_Student
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/software-engineering-computer-science/217701907
======
SE_Student
as a software engineering student I often feel discouraged because I'm
studying Software Engineering (and not Computer Science), I reached a
conclusion that I don't want to get into research but rather learn how to
create and maintain software (system programming and security for example are
two topics I like read about and get into).

